# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء غرة ابريل 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



لم تجد أي معاناة ..بعثة المريخ تصل الي لواندا 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصلت عند الساعة الثالثة و الربع من عصر اليوم بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للعاصمة الانجولية لواندا وكان في إستقبالها وفد المقدمة من جانب المريخ بقيادة العقيد صديق على صالح و حاتم عبد الغفار وبالاضافة لنائب رئيس نادي كاب سكورب الانجولي ولم تجدي أي معاناة كما حدث في تنزانيا وحلت بعثة المريخ بفندق سكانيا الذي يبعد 2 كيلو من ملعب المباراة و الذي يسع لـــ(17) الف متفرج وتشهد لواندا تراجع في درجات الحرارة و برودة عالية جدا ولم تشهد اي أمطار طوال الأيام السابقة وتقرر ان تلعب مواجهة الايام يوم السبت عند الساعة السادسة بتوقيت السودان والرابعة بتوقيت لواندا


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عقوبة هيثم سابقة خطيرة محبطة

 

وصف الأمين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر عقوبة اللاعب هيثم مصطف بالصعوبة والمحبطة. واعتبرها سابقة خطيرة في كرة القدم السودانية وتدعو اللاعبين للتمرد والتساهل في امر التعاقدات مع الأندية ,وقال الفريق طارق للزاوية : كنا نتوقع ان نسترد نصف مبلغ تعاقدنا مع هيثم مصطفى اولا من باب رد الحقوق الى أهلها لأن اللاعب تمرد على ناديه نصف مدة العقد ولم يلعب وتغيب عن التدريبات دون عذر مقبول .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو أخاف على الفريق من التحكيم الإفريقي

 

أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ في حوار مطول مع الزاوية جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة الاياب امام كابو سكورب الانغولي السبت المقبل ,مبينا ان المباراة صعبة وتحتاج الى ذكاء كبير من اللاعبين .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وفد المقدمة المريخي يكمل التدرتيبات ويجهز ملعب التدريبات

 

أكمل وفد المقدمة المريخي في انغولا كل التدريبات الخاصةبإقامة بعثة المريخ هناك حيث تحل بعثة بفندق إسكانيا القريب من ملعب المباراة , وكان الوفد الذي يتكون من الثلاثي حاتم عبد الغفار وصديق علي صالح والدكتور اسامة الشاذلي قد زار ملعب المباراة وقام بحجز ملعب التدريبات .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوالي يؤكد الرحيل في مايو

 

تمسك رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي بالرحيل في مايو وذلك من خلال الاجتماع المشترك الذي جمع مجلس الشورى بمجلس ادارة المريخ
*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





لم تجد أي معاناة ..بعثة المريخ تصل الي لواندا 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصلت عند الساعة الثالثة و الربع من عصر اليوم بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للعاصمة الانجولية لواندا وكان في إستقبالها وفد المقدمة من جانب المريخ بقيادة العقيد صديق على صالح و حاتم عبد الغفار وبالاضافة لنائب رئيس نادي كاب سكورب الانجولي ولم تجدي أي معاناة كما حدث في تنزانيا وحلت بعثة المريخ بفندق سكانيا الذي يبعد 2 كيلو من ملعب المباراة و الذي يسع لـــ(17) الف متفرج وتشهد لواندا تراجع في درجات الحرارة و برودة عالية جدا ولم تشهد اي أمطار طوال الأيام السابقة وتقرر ان تلعب مواجهة الايام يوم السبت عند الساعة السادسة بتوقيت السودان والرابعة بتوقيت لواندا





الله اكبر والنصر للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يجتمع بقادة الفريق

 

عقد الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو اجتماعا مع قادة فريق المريخ الرباعي احمد الباشا وبلة جابر وراجي عبدالعاطي وعلاء الدين يوسف ، وشهد الاجتماع نقاش مطول حول التحضيرات للمواجهة الافريقية وترتيب الامور داخل الفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إعادة موفد صحيفة الزاوية من مطار لواندا وغضب إعلامي على مجلس المريخ



وجد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ انتقادات وغضب من الإعلاميين التابعين للصحف الرياضية بالخرطوم بعد أن تجاهل المجلس تضمين بعض الإعلاميين ضمن القائمة التي غادرت إلى لواندا اليوم الاربعاء تأهباً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل في اياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال، وتسبب عدم ادراج اسم الاعلاميين ضمن كشف المريخ في ابعاد موفد صحيفة الزاوية الأستاذ محمد أحمد محمد الحسن الذي غادر مع البعثة إلى لواندا فجر اليوم بيد أن السلطات الأنغولية رفضت دخوله للأراضي الأنغولي ليعود لأديس مباشرة وايضاً عاد الأستاذ وائل السر موفد صحيفة الصدى من مطار الخرطوم بعد أن اكمل اجراءات السفر مع البعثة بيد أن اخطاره بعدم منحه تأشيرة دخول دعاه لالغاء سفره مع البعثة الحمراء إلى لواندا.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور يامعلم  ،،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياااااااااااااالله . .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بعثة المريخ تصل انغولا



وصلت بعثة فريق المريخ للعاصمة الانغولية لواندا فى الثالثة بتوقيت السودان لمواجهة فريق كابو سكورب يوم السبت المقبل فى اياب الدور الاول من دوري الابطال وضمت البعثة المهندس عبدالقادر همد والسيد متوكل احمد علي و د. اسامة الشاذلي و الكابتن معتصم مالك , ومدير الكرة حسن يوسف المدرب الفنرسي غارزيتو والمدرب العام محسن سيد ومدرب الاحمال انطونيو ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع وطبيب الفريق عمادالدين عابدين واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي احمد العابد و والمدلك خالد محمد ومسؤول المعدات سليمان بشير و 20 لاعبا وهم احمد الباشا , راجي عبدالعاطي , بله جابر , جمال سالم , المعز محجوب , امير كمال , علاء الدين يوسف , مصعب عمر , علي جعفر , الريح علي , بله جابر , سالمون , ايمن سعيد , اوكرا , كوفي , رمضان عجب , وانغا , بكري المدينة , عبدو جابر , عنكبة .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرصاصات تستنجد بالحكومة



إستنجد رئيس الرصاصات الكبيرة بالحكومة والاتحاد لدعمهم ودفع رسوم تكاليف فريق الهلال الذي يستضيفه في اياب دور الـ32 من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا وذلك بسبب الازمة المالية التي يعاني منها النادي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كورة سودانية تورد نص بيان لجنة الإستئنافات العليا



دار في الفترة الآخيرة جدل كثيف الكثير منه جانبه الصواب حول قرار لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بتكوين لجنة للتحكيم حول النزاع القائم بين الهلال الخرطوم واللاعب بكري عبد القادر وفي هذا الصدد تود لجنة الإستئنافات أن توضح الآتي:
أولاً : إن تكوين لجنة التحكيم ليست بدعة وليس إختيارياً وإنما تم بموجب قانون فالمادة (58) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم لسنة 2004م تعديل سنة 2009م نصت على الآتي:
(تكون قرارات اللجنة المتعلقة بالنزاعات التى تنشأ بين الأندية واللاعبين ملزمة ويحق للطرفين إستئنافها لدي لجنة الإستئنافات العليا وتكون لجنة الإستئنافات العليا دائرة تحكيمية للنظر في الإستئنافات وتكون قراراتها نهائية ولا يحق لأي طرف اللجوء لأية جهة إدارية أو قضائية) كما نصت على ذلك القواعد العامة لإتحاد كرة القدم السودانى في المادة (56) (ج).
ومن هذا يتضح أن تشكيل دائرة تحكيمية لفض النزاعات ليست إختيارية وليس بها أي نوع من التزيد والبدع كما وصفها البعض ولا يشترط تكوينها بناءً على طلب من أي طرف من الأطراف المتنازعة.
ثانياً : إن لجنة الإستئنافات العليا لجنة عدلية منشأة بموجب قانون وتمارس عملها بعيداً عن أية وصاية أو مؤثرات ولا دخل لها بما يدور بين إتحاد كرة القدم وأنديته بل تسعى لتحقيق العدالة في كافة القضايا المعروضة أمامها لمختلف مكونات مجتمع كرة القدم تطبيقاً للقانون وتنفيذاً لمواده ونصوصه.
ثالثاً : إن هيئة التحكيم التى كونتها لجنة الإستئنافات العليا ستواصل عملها إلي نهايته بحضور ما يقبل المشاركة فيها من الطرفين المتنازعين.
هذا ما لزم توضيحه.
والله الموفق
مقرر لجنة الإستئنافات العليا
بأمر اللجنة
1/4/2014م
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على المسائيات الرائعة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

تلويح الاتحاد بإعادة قضية المدينة للاستئنافات يثير غضب المريخاب
مدني الحارث: الاتحاد غير جدير بالاحترام لانحيازه السافر لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين
الطيب الجزار: من يلعبون بالنار سيكونون أول الضحايا.. وكمال شقاق يحذّر الاتحاد من غضبة أنصار الأحمر



عمر الجندي
طفت على السطح من جديد قضية مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة بعد أن تسربت أخبار تؤكد تحويل قضية اللاعب للجنة الاستئنافات رغم أن الاتحاد أكد صحة قانونية تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ وتم تسليم نادي الهلال خطاباً بذلك الا أن الاجتماع الذي عقده الاتحاد مع منسوبي الهلال أثار العديد من التساؤلات فيما يختص بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة وهل هناك اتفاق سري حدث بين الهلال والاتحاد يقضي بتحويل ملف اللاعب للجنة الاستئنافات من جديد رغم صدور قرار صحة اللاعب للمريخ، واتفق منسوبو المريخ على الاستهداف السافر الذي ظل يجده المريخ من قبل الاتحاد العام ومنسوبيه وانحيازهم لطرف معين على حساب المريخ وبقية الأندية، وأعلن منسوبو المريخ رفضهم التام لأي قرار يقضي بإعادة ملف اللاعب بكري المدينة للجنة الاستئنافات من جديد مؤكدين قدرتهم على الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ والتصدي لأي استهداف أو ترصد يجده النادي من منسوبي الاتحاد في المرحلة المقبلة.

في البدء تحدث لنا اللواء مدني الحارث سكرتير المريخ الأسبق وعضو مجلس الشورى المريخي وقال إنه وعلى حسب رأيه الشخصي يجب أن يكون لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ موقف معين تجاه ما يحدث حالياً في الساحة الرياضية خاصة تجاه من يعملون ليل نهار من أجل ايجاد التسهيلات لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين وأضاف الحارث: لقد صمتنا كثيراً ونحن نرى الظلم والاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ طوال الفترة الماضية ونحن بغض النظر عن ما رأيناه في الاتحاد العام وقدراته وإسهاماته لدينا ملاحظات عليه الا أننا لم نتوقع أن تصل لمرحلة الاستهداف الأمر الذي يدل بأن هذا الاتحاد الحالي ضعيف وينساق وراء تهديدات الهلال ويرتعب من منسوبيه ولذلك فهو يبقى حريصاً على تنفيذ أي أشياء تخص الهلال، وأبان اللواء مدني الحارث أنه واذا كانت مؤسسة مثل الاتحاد يستجيب لضغوطات نادٍ بعينه ويسعى لتنفيذ كل أموره خاصة اذا كانت مخالفة للقانون فإنه يبقى اتحاد غير جدير بالاحترام ويجب أن يذهب اليوم قبل الغد، وأوضح اللواء مدني الحارث أن أهل المريخ بمقدورهم أن يفعلوا ما يريدون في الاتحاد لأنهم على حق ويسيرون في الاتجاه الصحيح مناشداً أهل المريخ وأقطابه وجماهيره الالتفاف وإعلان الحرب ضد الاتحاد وعلى مجلس الإدارة الالتزام بقرار المجموعة والعمل جميعاً كيد واحدة من أجل إسقاط الاتحاد اذا واصل استهدافه للمريخ ومحاباته للهلال.

الطيب الجزار: على منسوبي الاتحاد الحذر من غضبة جماهير المريخ
قال اللواء الطيب الجزار قطب المريخ وعضو مجلس الشورى المريخي إنهم كانوا يسكتون على ظلم الاتحاد ولجانه المساعدة للمريخ من أجل مواصلة النشاط الرياضي بصورة طبيعية بعيداً عن إثارة المشاكل وهو الأمر الذي استقبله قادة الاتحاد بأنه ضعف من المريخ مشيراً إلى أنهم بعد الآن لن يسكتوا عن أي ترصد أو استهداف يتعرض له الأحمر وسيكونون حريصين على الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ بكل قوة تجاه أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرض له في المرحلة المقبلة، ووصف اللواء الطيب الجزار ما حدث مؤخراً جعلهم يفقدون الصبر بسبب ما يتعرض له الأحمر من استهداف واضح من الاتحاد ومنسوبيه، مشدداً على ضرورة وقوف كل أهل المريخ بقوة خلف الكيان والدفاع عن حقوقه والتصدي لأي استهداف يتعرض له من الاتحاد ومنسوبيه وحذّر اللواء الطيب قادة الاتحاد من التلاعب بالنار مبيناً أنهم سيكونون أول ضحية لهذه النار في حال واصلوا استهدافهم وترصدهم للأحمر لأن أنصار المريخ وجماهيره قادرون على الرد على أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرضوا له من قِبل الاتحاد، وكشف الجزار أن قضية بكري المدينة تم حسمها من كل الأطراف لمصلحة المريخ لافتاً إلى أن لجنة الاستئنافات رفضت شكوى الهلال ضد صحة قانونية انتقال اللاعب للمريخ مستغرباً من الحديث عن تحويل القضية من جديد إلى لجنة الاستئنافات، واختتم اللواء الطيب الجزار حديثه مبيناً أن جماهير المريخ تعيش حالة من الاستقرار ولكنها ستكون قابلة للانفجار في وجه أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرض له المريخ من منسوبي الاتحاد أو أي جهة أخرى.

كمال شقاق: على الاتحاد عدم صب الزيت على النار
أوضح كمال شقاق قطب المريخ أن أي محاولة من الاتحاد العام للالتفاف حول القرار القاضي بصحة قانونية انتقال بكري المدينة للمريخ بأنه يعتبر صب الزيت على النار ويزيد من اشتعالها بعد أن هدأت الأمور مؤخراً بعد القرار الذي أصدره الاتحاد وأكد فيه صحة قانونية انتقال اللاعب للمريخ وطالب اللواء كمال شقاق أن يكون الاتحاد حازماً عند اتخاذ القرارات والا يتراجع عنها والا يطبطب على الأمور خاصة في قضية بكري المدينة التي اتخذ قراره فيها مسبقاً مبيناً أنه يجب أن يتمسك بقراره والا يأتي ويعيد القضية من جديد إلى الواجهة، وأفاد كمال شقاق أن جماهير المريخ لن ترضى مجرد الحديث عن إعادة قضية بكري إلى لجنة الاستئنافات مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد يجب أن يتخلى عن سياسة الترضيات من أجل فريق بعينه وأن يكون منصفاً في قراراته تجاه الأندية والا ينحاز لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين وحذّر شقاق الاتحاد العام من مثل هذه التصرفات والسعي لترضية نادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين مفيداً بأن جماهير المريخ لن ترضى بالظلم مبيناً أن منسوبي الاتحاد عليهم تحمل تبعات أي تصرفات تبدر من جماهير المريخ اذا حدث أي استهداف أو ترصد للنادي الأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة.

جلال عبد الماجد:
جماهير المريخ تعرف كيف ترد على الاتحاد العام
قال جلال عبد الماجد رئيس اللجنة الجماهيرية لتكريم جمال الوالي إن جماهير المريخ قادرة ومدركة لكل ما يحدث حالياً وتستطيع الدفاع عن الكيان حال رأت أي استهداف أو ترصد من قِبل الاتحاد العام بخصوص تحويل قضية بكري المدينة مجدداً للجنة الاستئنافات مفيداً بأنهم حالياً في حالة انعقاد دائم من أجل إصدار القرار المناسب للرد على الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ من الاتحاد العام مبيناً أنهم يراقبون الموقف من على البُعد وفي صمت ويتحلون بكل الصفات الجيدة الحميدة لكنهم اذا أحسوا بأي ترصد تجاه الكيان فإنهم لن يسكتوا عليه ويعرفون كيف يردون على ذلك الاستهداف وإيقاف الاتحاد ومنسوبيه عند حدهم، وكشف جلال أنهم كونوا لجنة عليا لصياغة خطاب للاتحاد العام يتحدث عن الظلم الذي وقع على المريخ مبيناً أنهم يراقبون الأمر وأعينهم مفتوحة وفي حالة تأهب تام للرد على أي قرار ظالم في حق المريخ يصدره الاتحاد العام فيما يختص بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تألق لافت لأوكراه
المريخ يودّع جماهيره بثلاثية في شباك شباب ناصر



ودّع المريخ جماهيره عصر أمس بإستاده بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام شباب ناصر وكسبها بثلاثة أهداف دون رد وذلك بعد تجربة مميزة أفادت الفرنسي غارزيتو كثيراً في تجهيز اللاعب بكري المدينة البعيد عن المشاركة مع الفريق بسبب العقوبة الصادرة بحقه من قِبل اتحاد الكرة كما أفادته أكثر في الاطمئنان على سلامة المدافع أحمد ضفر وإمكانية الاستفادة منه في المباراة الافريقية أمام كابوسكورب بعد أن شسارك بصورة طبيعية في التجربة التي كسبها المريخ بثلاثة أهداف دون رد, أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف عنكبة وأضاف بكري المدينة الهدف الثاني في الشوط الثاني بصناعة ذكية من الساحر الغاني أوكراه الذي تألق بشكل لافت في التجربة في حين اختتم لاعب الرديف باسل الأهداف بتسجيله للهدف الثالث الذي انتهت عليه التجربة.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تصريحات مثيرة للجهاز الفني واللاعبين قبل السفر
غارزيتو: أخشى التحكيم وكل الظروف ستكون ضد المريخ في لواندا
نتيجة الذهاب جيدة لكنها غير مطمئنة في وجود الحكام الأفارقة



التيجاني محمد أحمد
حرصت الصدى على الحديث مع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وعدد من أعضاء الطاقم الفني واللاعبين قُبيل سفر البعثة الحمراء فجراً إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا ومنها مباشرةً إلى لواندا التي يتوقع أن تصلها بعثة المريخ ظهر اليوم حتى يتأهب الأحمر للمباراة الحاسمة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي السبت في سباق التأهل إلى دور الستة عشر من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وجاءت تصريحات غارزيتو تحمل الكثير من المخاوف من التحكيم الأفريقي ومن ظروف صعبة قد تواجه الأحمر هناك بعكس تصريحات اللاعبين التي جاءت متفائلة ومؤكدة على قدرة الأحمر في التأهل كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأشاد بالإعداد الذي نفّذه فريقه للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي وقال: وضعت برنامجاً طموحاً لتجهيز فريقي بصورة مثالية للمباراة الأفريقية التي تنتظره وكانت في حساباتي أداء تجربة إعدادية أفريقية قبل السفر لكن فجأة وجدنا أن برمجة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تغيّرت بلا مقدمات فلم يكن أمامنا غير قطع الإعداد للمباراة الأفريقية والعودة من جديد لإعداد الفريق لمباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وبرغم أن البرمجة أربكت إعدادي للمباراة الأفريقية لكن العزاء أن هلال كادوقلي قدم لنا تجربة حقيقية وأثبت بأنه فريق جيد وأفادني كثيراً في تجهيز فريقي للمباراة الأفريقية وكانت المكاسب التي تحققت لي من مباراة هلال كادوقلي كبيرة جداً وأضاف: نجحت كذلك في الحصول على تجربة أخرى بعد مباراة هلال كادوقلي أمام فريق شباب ناصر وهو فريق جيد ساعدني في تجهيز العناصر البعيدة من المشاركة والتي احتاجها في مباراة كابوسكورب مثل ضفر وبكري المدينة وأوكراه الذي شارك كبديل في مباراة هلال كادوقلي وكان مردوده الفني مميزاً للغاية.
أخشى التحكيم الأفريقي كثيراً
قال غارزيتو إنه لا يخشى على الاطلاق المباراة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي لأنه استطاع أن يثبت من خلال جولة الذهاب أن فريقه أكثر تميزاً من الفريق الأنغولي ويستطيع أن يترشح على حسابه إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال برغم أن فريقه أهدر من الفرص في جولة الذهاب ما كان يكفي في خطف بطاقة الترشح مباشرة وتابع: لست متخوفاً من المنافس لكني متخوف جداً من التحكيم السيئ الذي ينتظرنا هناك، أصدقائي في الكنغو كشفوا لي الكثير عن استمالة الحكام والاعتماد عليهم في التفوق على الخصوم من قِبل نادي كابوسكورب وعلينا أن نعلم أن كل الظروف ستكون ضد المريخ في جولة الإياب خلافاً لما كان عليه الحال في جولة الذهاب ولكن رغم كل ذلك سنقاتل وسنعمل على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية، شخصياً أرى أن نتيجة الذهاب مميزة جداً ولو كانت المباراة في ظروف طبيعية لقلت إنها تكفي لتأهل المريخ لكنها تبقى نتيجة غير مطمئنة في وجود الحكام الأفارقة الذين أعرف جُرأتهم عندما تتم استمالتهم، وقتها يمكن أن يقصي الحكم لاعباً بالبطاقة الحمراء بلا مناسبة وأن يحتسب ركلة جزاء من خياله لكن سأتحسب لكل هذه الأشياء وحذّرت خط الدفاع بالتحديد من أن مباراة كابوسكورب غير قابلة للأخطاء ولكني رغم ذلك لا أعوّل على الدفاع وحده وسأعمل على تسجيل هدف في شباك الفريق الأنغولي لأن هذا الهدف سيكون الضامن الأكبر لتأهل المريخ لدور الستة عشر.

محسن سيد: سنقاتل من أجل التأهل
أكد محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد أن المهمة التي تنتظر الفرقة الحمراء في جولة الإياب أمام كابوسكورب لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال لأن الفريق الأنغولي سيوظّف كل الظروف لمصلحته مثل الأرض والجمهور والتحكيم ولربما لجأ لسلاح الحرب النفسية برغم أننا وفي جولة الذهاب لم نستخدم غير الأسلحة المشروع مثل الأرض والجمهور وبخلاف ذلك كان التحكيم عادلاً وتعاملنا مع بعثة الفريق الأنغولي بكل احترام ولكن في النهاية الأندية الأفريقية عندما تكون بحاجة للتأهل تستخدم كل الأسلحة المشروعة وغير المشروعة، وأكد محسن أن الخبرة الكبيرة للاعبي المريخ وقدرتهم على التعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات بما يؤدي للتأهل تجعله أكثر اطمئناناً على قدرة المريخ في تفادي كل الظروف الصعبة التي تنتظره هناك حتى يعود إلى الخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل.
حكيم سبع: حراسة المرمى ستلعب دوراً كبيراً في التأهل
توقّع الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء أن تلعب حراسة مرمى المريخ دوراً كبيراً في تأهل الفريق للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن جميع الحراس على درجة عالية من الجاهزية وأثنى سبع على المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه جمال سالم في مباراة هلال كادوقلي أمس الأول وقال إنه أدى المباراة بتميز واضح وأنقذ مرماه من ثلاثة أهداف واستعاد كل أراضيه المفقودة وبالتالي سيكون مرشحاً فوق العادة للقيام بدور كبير في مباراة كابوسكورب وأكد سبع أن حراسة مرمى المريخ ستلعب دوراً كبيراً في ترشح الفرقة الحمراء للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال.

النيجيري سالمون:
نعلم صعوبة المهمة لكن سنتحسب لكل شئ
أكد النيجيري سالمون نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء جاهزيتهم للمهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم في لواندا أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي وقال إن المريخ فريق كبير ومرّت عليه تجارب عديدة في بلدان أفريقية لا تختلف كثيراً عن لواندا وبالتالي الأحمر على استعداد للعب في مواجهة كل الظروف وتعهّد سالمون بالأداء الرجولي والقتال من أجل تحقيق فوز جديد على كابوسكورب الأنغولي في عِقر داره حتى يؤكد المريخ تأهل للمرحلة المقبلة مبيناً أن كل من شاهد جولة الذهاب يستطيع أن يميّز بين الفريق الأفضل الذي يستحق التأهل والآخر الذي لا يمكن مقارنته بفريق كبير مثل المريخ وتابع: سنلعب خارج أرضنا ونتوقع الكثير في لواندا ولا نستبعد انحياز الحكم لأصحاب الأرض لكن كل هذه الظروف لن تؤثر على المريخ ولن تباعد بينه والترشح للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال.
كوفي:
هدفي في شباك الأسود منحني دفعة قوية للتألق أمام كابوسكورب
أكد الغاني فرانسيس كوفي نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء قدرته على تقديم أفضل ماعنده مع فريقه في مباراة كابوسكورب الأنغولي الحاسمة حتى يسهم مع زملائه في ترشح الفرقة الحمراء للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال وأبان أن الهدف الذي سجله في شباك هلال كادوقلي ووجد احتفاءً كبيراً من جماهير المريخ منحه دفعة معنوية ليقدم أفضل ماعنده أمام الأنغولي حتى يسهم مع زملائه في عودة الفريق للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال وأبان كوفي أن المريخ تحسّب لكل شئ وبالتالي يستطيع أن يتغلب على كل المصاعب المتوقعة في لواندا حتى يعود الفريق للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل وشدد كوفي على أهمية أن يسجل المريخ في شباك كابوسكورب في عقر داره لأنه يمتلك حلول هجومية جيدة وبعدها ستكون مهمة الفريق الأنغولي صعبة للغاية في التأهل على حساب المريخ.

حفل عشاء للبعثة الحمراء بالفندق قبل السفر
يتوقع أن تكون بعثة المريخ قد غادرت إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا في الساعة الثالثة فجراً حتى تغادر من هناك بعد انتظار لفترة قليلة إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا تأهباً لمواجهة كابوسكورب الأنغولي في سباق التأهل لدور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال، وحرص الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب الرئيس ورئيس القطاع الرياضي على متابعة مباراة الفريق أمام شباب ناصر دون غيره من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأقام المريخ حفل عشاء للاعبيه بفندق كونفورت الذي استقبل معسكر الفرقة الحمراء قبل مباراة هلال كادوقلي ومن هناك توجهت البعثة الحمراء إلى المطار وكان أبرز المبعدين من رحلة لواندا تراوري وبخيت خميس ومالك وأحمد ابكر ومجدي عبد اللطيف وايهاب زغبير وسيشرف أمير دامر مدرب الرديف على تدريب هذه المجموعة إلى حين عودة البعثة الحمراء من أنغولا.

كابوسكورب الأنغولي يحسن استقبال وفد المقدمة المريخي
لم يواجه وفد المقدمة المريخي الذي وصل إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا أمس الأول أي مصاعب تذكر من جانب إدارة نادي كابوسكورب التي أبدت على الأقل حُسن النية وأكدت أنها راغبة في معاملة المريخ بصورة جيدة بحسب تعهداتهم في الاجتماع التقليدي أسوةً بالمعاملة الراقية التي توافرت لكابوسكورب طيلة فترة إقامته بالخرطوم، ووصل صديق علي صالح وحاتم عبد الغفار للعاصمة الأنغولية لواندا عصر أمس الأول وكان في استقبالهما وفد رفيع من نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي بقيادة رئيس النادي وموفد من الاتحاد الأنغولي وأكد نائب رئيس نادي كابوسكورب أنهم اعتمدوا كل التأشيرات التي جاءت بالكشف المقدم من نادي المريخ لأن اجراءات تأشيرة الدخول تستغرق أسبوعين وأكمل وفد المقدمة المريخي الحجز للبعثة الحمراء بفندق اسكانيا الذي يقع في منطقة لا تبعد كثيراً عن الإستاد الذي يسع 17 ألف متفرج وأكد وفد المقدمة المريخي أن درجة الحرارة في العاصمة الأنغولية 30 درجة مع ارتفاع في الرطوبة مع توقعات بهطول الأمطار في أي لحظة ومن المؤّمل أن تكتمل اجراءات دخول البعثة الحمراء في وقتٍ وجيز بعد المجهود الكبير الذي قام به وفد المقدمة المريخي في وضع كافة الترتيبات اللازمة لدخول البعثة وإقامتها في فندق مريح لا يبعد أكثر من 2 كيلو متر عن ملعب المباراة وعشرة كيلومترات عن مطار العاصمة لواندا مع الاتفاق مع إدارة الفندق على وجبات بعينها بحسب طلب المدير الفني وحال عدم التزام إدارة الفندق بتوفير الوجبات التي طلبها الوفد الإداري ستحتاط البعثة بكمية كبيرة من الغذاء الذي حملته البعثة إلى هناك.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

لجنة الاستئنافات تقطع باستحالة مناقشة صحة تسجيل المدينة من جديد



تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم للنظر في الاستئناف الذي تقدم به نادي الأمل ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي الأمل ضد نادي المريخ طاعناً في مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة وأفاد الصحيفة مصدر رفيع بلجنة الاستئنافات العليا أنهم أصدروا قرارهم بخصوص استئناف الهلال في صحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري المدينة للمريخ وأكدت اللجنة صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ واعتمدت قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بصحة تعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة القضية مرة أخرى في أروقة لجنة الاستئنافات العليا


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عثمان أدروب: جماهير المريخ على موعد مع مفاجآت سارة



بشّر عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ جماهير الأحمر بمفاجآت سارة في ملف الاستثمار وقال إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يحضّر لمفاجأة سارة في ملف الاستثمار ستكون حديث الوسط الرياضي لأيام متوقعاً أن يفجر المجلس مفاجأته السعيدة للجماهير الحمراء في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن ظلت لجنة الاستثمار بنادي المريخ تخطط في سرية تامة من أجل تقديم تلك المفاجأة السارة للجماهير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوضح  مقرر قطاع المراحل السنية انس الطاهر سالم  فى تصريح خاص بالموقع  الرسمي بانهم ظلوا يعانوان كثيرا من انحياز التحكيم الواضح ضدهم   فى معظم  المباريات وهو الامر الذى افقد المريخ العديد من نقاط المباريات الهامة  لدرجة  , واشار الى انهم فى نادي المريخ احتجوا  لدي مسؤولي الاتحاد المحلي  على طاقم التحكيم النسائي الذى ادار مباراة شباب المريخ و المهدية  وان  احتجاجهم كان فى محله وكان الطاقم قد اتي الى استاد المريخ  لهزيمة الفريق  وحذر لجنة التحكيم من استمرار استهداف المريخ  فى استحقاقت فرق المراحل  القادمة والتى تبدأ بمواجة فريق الشباب  لفريق شباب الشجرة عصر الخميس فى  الجولة الثانية من الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري  .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فاطمة الصادق :إقالتي كذبه ابريل

قالت فاطمة الصادق منسق نادي الهلال الاعلامي انها لم تتلقي اخطار من مجلس الهلال بإعفايها من منصبها الحالي موضحه ان الأنباء التي ترددت عن اقالتها في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لا أساس لها من الصحة وعبرت فاطمة الصادق المنسق الاعلامي لنادي الهلال عن سعادتها بالاتصالات الكثيرة التي تلقتها اليوم بسبب هذ الخصوص وكتبت علي صفحتها في الفيس بوك ( انا سعيده بهذا الحب والموده التي تجمعنا سويا. .انا بخير والحمد لله وامارس عملي الخاص والعام بصوره طبيعيه في الهلال والاعلام ولم يصلني اي قرار من مجلس الهلال بل انفذ في تكاليف الان بتوجيه من رئيس الهلال والامين العام ..كذبه ابريل شكلها مشت كويس)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز مباريات نهاية الاسبوع في الدوريات الاوروبية : ـــ

 04/04 أرسنال - ليفربول
 04/04 روما - نابولي
 04/04 بوروسيا دورتموند - بايرن ميونيخ
 04/05 ريال مدريد - غرناطة
 04/05 سيلتا فيغو - برشلونة
 04/05 فالنسيا - فياريال
 04/05 مارسيليا - باريس سان جيرمان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أهلي شندي يصل الكنغو ويتدرب اليوم



وصلت أمس إلى الكنغو بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي أهلي شندي استعداداً لمواجهة ايتانشيتي الكنغولي يوم السبت المقبل في إياب الدور الأول من البطولة الكونفدرالية وسيؤدي الفريق مراناً اليوم فيما يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي غداً ويختتم تحضيراته الجمعة على ملعب المباراة ويعول الفريق على الروح المعنوية العالية لدى اللاعبين في الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة والعودة ببطاقة الترشح للدور الثاني من البطولة الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى لواندا.. وغارزيتو يسقط تراوري من حساباته نهائياً



ينتظر أن تكون بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ غادرت إلى أنغولا في الثالثة من فجر اليوم تأهباً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل في إياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال وضمت البعثة 20 لاعباً وترأسها عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس الإدارة إلى جانب أعضاء الجهازين الإداري والفني وأبعد الجهاز الفني للفريق ستة لاعبين من بينهم المهاجم المالي تراوري الذي لم يتح له فرصة المشاركة في مباراة هلال كادوقلي أمس الأول وفي لقاء شباب ناصر الودي عصر أمس باستاده بامدرمان, ووصلت علاقة المهاجم المالي إلى طريق مسدود مع المدير الفني الذي قرر إسقاطه من حساباته حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى تمهيداً لإنهاء تعاقده.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال الوالي يتعهد لمجلس الشورى بعدم الرحيل إلا والمريخ في أفضل حالاته



عقد مجلس الشورى المريخي اجتماعاً مطولاً مساء أمس بدار النادي بكامل هيئته بقيادة الرئيس محمد الياس محجوب بحضور رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي, وناقش الاجتماع ملف الاستثمار وضروروة تفعيله حتى يسهم في استقرار العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ وشدد مجلس الشورى المريخي على ضرورة الاستفادة من القطعة الممنوحة للمريخ بالقرب من كبري الحلفايا, والتمس مجلس الشورى المريخي من الرئيس جمال الوالي العدول عن قراره بالرحيل بحلول شهر مايو المقبل, وشكر جمال الوالي مجلس الشورى المريخي على إسداء النصح والرأي السديد لمجلس الإدارة مبيناً أن مجلس الشورى يضم رموز أجلاء يستحقون كل تقدير واحترام, وأمن الوالي على ضرورة تفعيل ملف الاستثمار واعتبره الضامن الحقيقي لاستقرار المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة, وأكد الوالي أن الاستثمار الحقيقي في المريخ ينبغي أن يكون في فريق الكرة لأن تميز مسيرة الفريق في دوري الأبطال ومن بعده الدوري الممتاز من شأنه أن يجعل الجماهير تلتف حول ناديها لتسهم في إنجاح كل المشاريع الاستثمارية المقترحة, ورداً على مناشدة مجلس الشورى له بعدم الرحيل أكد الوالي أنه خدم مسيرة نادي المريخ كرئيس على مدى 12 عاماً وعلى استعداد لخدمته بعيداً عن المناصب والمواقع, وأشار الوالي إلى أنه حتى لو استقال لن يكون بعيداً عن المريخ وسيدعمه بكرم وسخاء تقديراً للحب الكبير الذي وجده من جماهير النادي طيلة تلك الفترة, وتعهد الوالي لمجلس الشورى بألا يرحل إلا والمريخ في أفضل حالاته.
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الرصاصات تستنجد بالحكومة



إستنجد رئيس الرصاصات الكبيرة بالحكومة والاتحاد لدعمهم ودفع رسوم تكاليف فريق الهلال الذي يستضيفه في اياب دور الـ32 من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا وذلك بسبب الازمة المالية التي يعاني منها النادي.



دا كلام فريق مستسلم عديل ديل اتأهلو كيف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو: لولا التحكيم الأفريقي لقلت إن نتيجة الذهاب كافية للتأهل على حساب كابوسكورب

ش

قال الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ إنه لا يخشى على الاطلاق المباراة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي لأنه استطاع أن يثبت من خلال جولة الذهاب أن فريقه أكثر تميزاً من الفريق الأنغولي ويستطيع أن يترشح على حسابه إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال برغم أن فريقه أهدر من الفرص في جولة الذهاب ما كان يكفي في خطف بطاقة الترشح مباشرة وتابع: لست متخوفاً من المنافس لكني متخوف جداً من التحكيم السيئ الذي ينتظرنا هناك، أصدقائي في الكنغو كشفوا لي الكثير عن استمالة الحكام والاعتماد عليهم في التفوق على الخصوم من قِبل نادي كابوسكورب وعلينا أن نعلم أن كل الظروف ستكون ضد المريخ في جولة الإياب خلافاً لما كان عليه الحال في جولة الذهاب ولكن رغم كل ذلك سنقاتل وسنعمل على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية، شخصياً أرى أن نتيجة الذهاب مميزة جداً ولو كانت المباراة في ظروف طبيعية لقلت إنها تكفيلتأهل المريخ لكنها تبقى نتيجة غير مطمئنة في وجود الحكام الأفارقة الذين أعرف جُرأتهم عندما تتم استمالتهم، وقتها يمكن أن يقصي الحكم لاعباً بالبطاقة الحمراء بلا مناسبة وأن يحتسب ركلة جزاء من خياله لكن سأتحسب لكل هذه الأشياء وحذّرت خط الدفاع بالتحديد من أن مباراة كابوسكورب غير قابلة للأخطاء ولكني رغم ذلك لا أعوّل على الدفاع وحده وسأعمل على تسجيل هدف في شباك الفريق الأنغولي لأن هذا الهدف سيكون الضامن الأكبر لتأهل المريخ لدور الستة عشر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء.. المسلسل المزعج يتواصل
انطونيو غارزيتو: من يسجل خمس ركلات من خمس في التمرين يفشل في التسجيل في المباريات
عيسى صباح الخير: على غارزيتو حل المشكلة قبل السفر حتى لا تطيح بالأحمر من الأبطال



تواصل مسلسل إهدار ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء بصورة مزعجة بعد أن سنحت للمريخ في هذا الموسم أربع ركلات جزاء في الأبطال والدوري الممتاز بواقع ركلتين في كل منافسة وكانت المحصلة النهائية أن فشل الجميع ولم ينجح أحد حيث لم يستفد المريخ من كل الركلات التي سنحت له، الأمر الذي أثار المخاوف قبل سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى لواندا حيث كل شيء متوقع في مباراة الإياب التي لا يستبعد عنها خيار الاحتكام لركلات الترجيح لذلك فإن المخاوف كبيرة بسبب تواصل هذا المسلسل المزعج.

صلاح مشكلة
رأى الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ السابق ومدرب الموردة الحالي أن ما يحدث في الفرقة الحمراء من إهدار لركلات الجزاء بصورة متواصلة أمر مثير للقلق مبيناً أن عدم وجود لاعب متخصص في تنفيذ ركلات الترجيح في فريق كبير مثل المريخ أمر لا يتناسب على الإطلاق ويشير إلى أن هناك مشكلة كبيرة تحتاج إلى حل عاجل وأضاف: المؤسف حتى المحترفين الأجانب كان لهم نصيبهم من الركلات المهدرة بعد أن أضاع أوكرا ومن بعده وانغا الأمر الذي يشير إلى أن هناك مشكلة حقيقية تتطلب عملاً كبيراً من الجهاز الفني لأن اهدار ركلتين في مباراتين على التوالي يعتبر مشكلة جديرة بالحل لكن أن يصل الأمر لإهدار أربع ركلات فهذه مشكلة أكثر تعقيداً وتتطلب عملاً كبيراً من الجهاز الفني في المرحلة المقبلة سيما وأن المريخ مقبل على مباراة أفريقية قد تتطلب الحسم عبر ركلات الترجيح.
ورأى مشكلة أن عدم وجود لاعب متخصص في ركلات الترجيح بصورة تجعل كل شخص يعرف أن هذا اللاعب سيسدد تلك الركلة يجعل هناك نوع من الصراع بين اللاعبين على تنفيذ الركلة بصورة لا تخلو من (الشلاقة) واعتبر مشكلة أن ما يحدث في المريخ بعدم وجود لاعب متخصص وتبرع أي لاعب للتصدي للركلة نوع من الإهمال الواضح من الجهاز الفني.

أمير دامر: مشكلة خطيرة لكن علاجها سهل
من جانبه رأى أمير دامر مدافع المريخ السابق ومدرب الرديف أن مسلسل إهدار ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء بات مزعجاً ومخيفاً وما أن تأتي ركلة جزاء للمريخ إلا وكانت نسبة الاستفادة منها أقل من نسبة الاستفادة من الضربة الركنية لأن المريخ سجل من عدد من الضربات الركنية في هذا الموسم لكنه لم يسجل من أربع ركلات جزاء سنحت له وشدد دامر على أهمية أن يكون هناك لاعب بعينه متخصص في تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء ويثبت جدارته في التدريبات حتى يسند له الجهاز الفني مهمة التصدي لكل ركلات الجزاء التي تسنح للفرقة الحمراء ووقتها لن تكون هناك أي مشكلة، وأشار دامر إلى أن المشكلة خطيرة ومزعجة أن تتاح للفريق أربع ركلات دون أن يسجل منها، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الحل ليس صعباً ومن خلال التدريبات المتواصلة واتاحة الفرصة لجميع اللاعبين لتسديد الركلات يستطيع الجهاز الفني أن يتوصل إلى لاعب بعينه يمتلك قدرات مدهشة في تنفيذ الركلات وبالتالي يمكن أن يتصدى لكل ركلة بثقة دون أن يعاني المريخ من أي مشكلة في الاستفادة من الركلات التي تسنح له.

انطونيو غازيتو: دربنا اللاعبين عشرات المرات ولكن!
نفى أنطونيو غارزيتو المدرب العام للفرقة الحمراء أن يكون الجهاز الفني أهمل تدريب اللاعبين على تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء حتى يتفادى هذا المسلسل المزعج في المباريات مشيراً إلى أن الجهاز الفني لم يهمل علاج تلك المشكلة بل سعى إلى حلها بجد واجتهاد وظل يخضع اللاعبين لتمارين على تنفيذ تلك الركلات بتخصيص خمس ركلات لكل لاعب لتحديد اللاعب الأكثر دقة في تنفيذ تلك الركلات والذي يستطيع أن ينفذ خمس ركلات دون أن يخفق في التسجيل من أي ركلة، وأضاف: الغريب في الأمر أن هناك من سجل الركلات الخمس في التدريب دون أن يخفق في أي ركلة وعندما اعتمدنا عليه في تنفيذ ركلة سنحت للمريخ انضم لقائمة اللاعبين الذين يهدرون ركلات الجزاء وبالتالي فالأمر لا يقتصر على التدريبات فقط بل يتطلب تخطي الحاجز النفسي الذي يحول بين لاعبي المريخ والاستفادة من تلك الركلات ووقتها يمكن أن نسجل بنسبة عالية من ركلات الجزاء التي يحصل عليها الفريق في المباريات المحلية والأفريقية.

عيسى صباح الخير:
 هي ضربات حظ في النهاية
انتقلنا بعد ذلك بالحديث مع الكابتن عيسى صباح الخير نجم المريخ السابق وأحد فرسان جيل مانديلا والذي رأى أن ركلات الجزاء أو الترجيح هي في النهاية ركلات حظ يمكن أن يهدرها كبار النجوم ويمكن أن يفشل في التسجيل منها حتى اللاعب المتخصص لذلك عندما تضيع ركلة فالأمر ليس مزعجاً لكن أن يفشل الفريق في الاستفادة من أربع ركلات سنحت له فهذه بكل تأكيد مشكلة حقيقية وتتطلب الوقوف عندها كثيراً والعمل بجدية من أجل حلها في التدريبات بتخصيص جزء من زمن التدريب حتى يدرب المدير الفني اللاعبين على تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء ليختار أكثر اللاعبين دقة في التنفيذ، ويرى عيسى أن ظاهرة تنفيذ اللاعب لركلات الترجيح بدقة في التمارين مع فشله في الاستفادة منها في المباريات طبيعية لأن التوتر والقلق يصيب اللاعب في المباراة بعكس التمارين ولذلك فإن المدرب هو الأدرى بشخصية اللاعب البارد الذي لا يهتز ولا يتخوّف من تنفيذ الركلة وبالتالي ينبغي أن يركز على أكثر اللاعبين بروداً وتركيزاً ووقتها يمكن أن ينجح الجهاز الفني في حل تلك المشكلة.
وأشار عيسى إلى أن المدرب ينبغي أن يختار اللاعب صاحب المضرب القوي الذي يسدد بدقة ولاعب مثل هذا حتى لو ذهب الحارس تجاه الركلة لن ينجح في السيطرة عليها، وتمنى عيسى أن يبذل الجهاز الفني مجهوداً خارقاً وأن يدخل في سباق مع الزمن في حل تلك المشكلة قبل مواجهة كابو سكورب الأنغولي لأن الاحتكام إلى ركلات الترجيح في تلك المباراة وارد بشدة وبالتالي لابد من علاج ناجع حتى لا تتسبب ركلات الترجيح في الإطاحة بالفرقة الحمراء من دوري الأبطال.

الضو قدم الخير:
المريخ مقبل على مباراة أفريقية قد يحتاج فيها لتنفيذ خمس ركلات
قال الضو قدم الخير مدافع المريخ السابق إن مشكلة ضياع ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء أطلت برأسها في موسم يعاني فيه المريخ في الأصل من مشكلة حقيقية في تسجيل الأهداف من الفرص السانحة ولذلك تعامل المتابعون مع الأمر باعتباره جزء لا يتجزأ من سوء الطالع الذي ظل ملازماً للفرقة الحمراء، وأضاف: لكن أن يسجل المريخ ثلاثة أهداف في مباراتين أمام عزام التنزاني وأمام هلال كادوقلي أمس الأول دون أن يستفيد من ركلتي جزاء في المباراتين فهذا دليل على أن المريخ يعيش أزمة حقيقية في الوصول إلى لاعب متخصص يستطيع الاستفادة من ركلات الجزاء حتى يسجل منها وأبان الضو أن المريخ الآن مقبل على مباراة أفريقية مهمة ويمكن أن يحتاج فيها لتنفيذ خمس ركلات لو قبل الفريق الخسارة بهدفين دون رد وإذا كان لاعبو المريخ لا يسجلون من ركلة وحيدة فما بالك من خمس ركلات إهدار ركلة منها قد يؤدي لخروج الفريق منالبطولة الأفريقية وهذا الوضع يتطلب جهداً خارقاً من الجهاز الفني حتى يتمكن من وضع حل ناجع لتلك الأزمة بصورة تجعل المريخ يستفيد من كل الركلات السانحة ورأى الضو أن حل هذه المشكلة ليس بالأمر الصعب في هذه المرحلة لكن إذا استفحلت أكثر وأهدر المريخ المزيد من الركلات فقد تتحوّل ركلات الجزاء لهاجس يجعل أي لاعب في المريخ يفكر ألف مرة قبل أن يقدم نفسه لتنفيذ تلك الركلة.

حل المشكلة يتطلب تخصيص جزء ثابت من التدريب لتنفيذ الركلات
قدّم الضو قدم الخير جملة حلول لأزمة تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء وشدد على أهمية أن يخصص الجهاز الفني جزءاً ثابتاً من زمن التدريب يتدرب فيه اللاعبون على تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء وبعد ذلك يستطيع الجهاز الفني من خلال تلك التدريبات أن يرتب اللاعبين حسب الدقة في تنفيذ الركلات فمن يسجل خمس ركلات دون أن يهدر أي ركلة يكون الخيار الأول وإن لم يكن موجوداً يذهب المدرب إلى الذي سجل أربع ركلات من خمس وبتلك الطريقة يكون اللاعب الذي سيتصدى لتنفيذ ركلة الترجيح معروف دون الحاجة لتبرع كل لاعب بتنفيذ الركلة من تلقاء نفسه ودون قرار صادر من المدير الفني.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بعد تجربة إعدادية كانت خير وداع للجماهير
المريخ يكسب تجربة شباب ناصر بثلاثية عنكبة.. المدينة وباسل
ضفر يعود للمشاركة ومدرب شباب ناصر يرشّح الأحمر للعودة ببطاقة التأهل



التيجاني محمد أحمد ـ تصوير: جدو
ودّع المريخ جماهيره عصر أمس بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام شباب ناصر وكسبها بثلاثة أهداف دون رد وذلك بعد تجربة مميزة أفادت الفرنسي غارزيتو كثيراً في تجهيز اللاعب بكري المدينة البعيد عن المشاركة مع الفريق بسبب العقوبة الصادرة بحقه من قِبل اتحاد الكرة كما أفادته أكثر في الاطمئنان على سلامة المدافع أحمد ضفر وإمكانية الاستفادة منه في المباراة الافريقية أمام كابوسكورب ووجد المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الفرصة سانحة أمامه لاختبار عدد من الخيارات التي يعول عليها في جولة الحسم بلواندا.

الشوط الأول
استهل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من ايهاب زغبير في حراسة المرمى، علي جعفر والريح علي في متوسط الدفاع، ضفر وبخيت خميس على الأطراف، شيبون، مجدي عبد اللطيف، اوكراه والباشا في الوسط، عنكبة وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية ومنذ البداية سيطر المريخ على مجريات المباراة بفضل ايجابية خط وسطه الذي أبدع فيه الباشا ومجدي عبد اللطيف واوكراه في حين نجح شيبون في كسب كل الكرات المشتركة وتحويلها إلى هجمات لمصلحة فريقه وشكّلت تحركات بخيت خميس وضفر على الأطراف خطورة كبيرة على دفاع شباب ناصر مع تحركات جيدة لعنكبة وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية وكاد اوكراه أن يضع المريخ في المقدمة في ربع الساعة الأولى من كرة خطفها عنكبة وراوغ الحارس ومرر الكرة لاوكراه لكنه سدد بعيداً عن المرمى.

الهدف الأول
في الدقيقة 30 تمكّن عنكبة من تسجيل الهدف الأول للمريخ من كرة بذل فيها مجهوداً خارقاً عندما استخلصها من مدافع شباب ناصر وتخطى أكثر من لاعب وأصبح في وضعية انفراد تام بالحارس ليضعها يسارية زاحفة أعلنت عن الهدف الأول الذي جعل المريخ يسيطر أكثر وواصل المريخ ضغطه العنيف على شباب ناصر من أجل تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف وبالمقابل كانت هناك أخطاء كبيرة في المنطقة الخلفية للفرقة الحمراء أتاحت العديد من الفرص لمهاجمي شباب ناصر لكن لم يفلحوا في الاستفادة منها.
تواصل الشوط الأول بسيطرة واضحة من جانب المريخ وأداء مميز في الوسط والهجوم مع أخطاء دفاعية استدعت أن يتحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو مع اللاعبين بين الشوطين وقدم العديد من النصائح لثنائي الدفاع علي جعفر والريح علي لتفادي الأخطاء الدفاعية التي صاحبت الأداء في الشوط الأول.

الشوط الثاني
مع بداية الشوط الثاني أجرى غارزيتو بعض التعديلات حيث خرج عنكبة وضفر وبخيت خميس وشارك جراهام ومصعب وحسن سفاري وتواصلت السيطرة المريخية وبالمقابل أدى شباب ناصر بعُنف زائد في هذا الشوط الأمر الذي أثار قلق الفرنسي غارزيتو لكن الأحمر واصل سيطرته المطلقة وتجلّت إبداعات الساحر الغاني اوكراه في هذا الشوط وقدم فواصل في المراوغة والتخلص والانطلاق السريع بالكرة والتمرير من لمسة واحدة وسط تفاعل كبير من جماهير المريخ مع لمسات اوكراه الذي بدأ يستعيد جاهزيته البدنية تماماً ليصبح أحد أهم الكروت المتاحة أمام غارزيتو ليفاجئ بها منافسه الأنغولي لأن المستوى الذي قدمه اوكراه في تجربة الأمس أمام شباب ناصر ومن قبلها في مباراة هلال كادوقلي عندما شارك كبديل تؤكد بأن الساحر الغاني وصل إلى قمة مستواه الفني والبدني وأصبح مؤهلاً لصناعة الفارق لمصلحة الفرقة الحمراء.

الهدف الثاني للمريخ
تمكّن المريخ من إضافة الهدف الثاني والذي تجلّت فيه عبقرية الصناعة من الغاني اوكراه عندما انطلق من الجهة اليسرى بسرعة فائقة وتخلص من أكثر من لاعب بمهارة عالية وأرسل كرة عكسية داخل المنطقة لم يجد بكري المدينة صعوبة تذكر في ايداعها الشباك مسجلاً منها الهدف الثاني للمريخ وبعد هذا الهدف سنحت العديد من الفرص للأحمر لكن دون أن تجد الترجمة الصحيحة وأجرى غارزيتو المزيد من التبديلات وسحب بكري والباشا واوكراه ودفع بيوحنا وميسي وباسل من الفريق الرديف وخرج كذلك ايهاب زغبير وشارك حارس الرديف ديدا وتمكّن البديل باسل من تسجيل الهدف الثالث للمريخ والذي انتهت عليه التجربة، وإجمالاً يمكن القول إن المريخ قدم مباراة متميزة للغاية وطمأنت التجربة المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على قدرة المدافع أحمد ضفر في المشاركة بصورة طبيعية أمام كابوسكورب كما كشفت العديد من الأخطاء الدفاعية التي تفرض على غارزيتو معالجتها أو اللجوء إلى خيارات أخرى بدلاً عن الريح علي وعلي جعفر.

تمارين خاصة لرمضان عجب
لم يشارك نجم الفريق رمضان عجب في التجربة الإعدادية أمس بعد أن تجددت إصابته في التدريب الرئيسي لمباراة المريخ أمام هلال كادوقلي واكتفى رمضان بتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب على أمل أن يرافق البعثة الحمراء حتى يلحق بالمباراة اذا تحسنت حالته وبالمقابل كان المستوى الذي قدمه أحمد ضفر في التجربة الإعدادية يؤكد بأن اللاعب تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح بمقدوره أن يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفريق في المباراة المهمة أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي حيث يتوقع أن يعود ضفر للمشاركة في متوسط الدفاع إلى جوار أمير كمال على أن يستفيد غارزيتو من علاء الدين يوسف في الوسط المتأخر الذي سيشارك فيه كذلك سالمون وأيمن سعيد مع الاعتماد على صانع لعب وحيد وربما فاضل غارزيتو بين كوفي واوكراه الذي أصبح الخيار الأفضل من واقع المستوى 
الرفيع الذي قدمه في تجربة الأمس وفي مباراة هلال كادوقلي عندما شارك كبديل.

تمارين خاصة لعبده جابر ومصعب ووانغا وأمير
لم يقحم الفرنسي غارزيتو العناصر التي أكملت مباراة الفريق أمس الأول أمام هلال كادوقلي في التجربة الإعدادية لتفادي الإرهاق قبل الرحلة الشاقة التي تنتظر اللاعبين إلى لواندا واكتفى عبده جابر ومصعب عمر ووانغا وأمير كمال وراجي وسالمون بتمارين احماء وتفكيك عضلات وتدريبات خفيفة وبعد ذلك منحهم الجهاز الفني راحة تامة في حين اكتفى علاء الدين وأيمن سعيد والمعز وتراوري بمتابعة المران من الخارج وأكدت مباراة شباب ناصر بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن غارزيتو وصل إلى مجموعة بعينها سيركّز عليها أكثر أمام كابوسكورب.

تجربة شباب ناصر تؤكد أن غارزيتو غير راغب في تراوري
ظن الكثيرون أن المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو لا يريد أن يقحم المالي تراوري البعيد عن المشاركة في مباراة رسمية أمام هلال كادوقلي وانه سيختبره في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها الفريق أمام شباب ناصر أمس حتى يتأكد من جاهزيته وامكانية الاستفادة منه في مباراة كابوسكورب لكن ثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن غارزيتو غير راغب على الاطلاق في وجود المهاجم المالي وأن الأزمة المستفحلة بين الطرفين غير قابلة للحل بعد أن سمح غارزيتو لتراوري بالمشاركة في التدريبات وبدأ يخطط لإقحامه في مباراة هلال كادوقلي لكن التصريحات الأخيرة التي أدلى بها تراوري في حق مدربه كتبت السطر الأخير في العلاقة بين الطرفين.

مدرب شباب ناصر يشيد بأداء الفرقة الحمراء ويرشّح المريخ للتأهل
أشاد الكابتن عبد الرازق النور مدرب شباب ناصر بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام فريقه عصر أمس وأبان أنه اجتهد كثيراً حتى يقدم فريقه الشاب مباراة طيبة تمثل خير إعداد للمريخ قبل السفر إلى لواندا لمواجهة كابوسكورب، وأشار عبد الرازق إلى أن فريقه مارس أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والأداء العنيف الذي يتوقع أن يواجهه المريخ في لواندا، وأنصف عبد الرازق الفرقة الحمراء وأشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ على مدار الشوطين وقال إن المريخ أصبح يلعب كرة سريعة وسهلة ولولا كثرة التحضير في الوسط لنجح الفريق في تسجيل عدد كبير من الأهداف، وراهن مدرب شباب ناصر على أن المريخ وبفضل المستوى الرفيع الذي أصبح يؤدي به في الفترة الأخيرة سيعود إلى الخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح على حساب كابوسكورب الأنغولي سيما وأن الأحمر حقق نتيجة طيبة في جولة الذهاب.

الكابتن عبد الرازق النور:
أوكراه لاعب مدهش وشيبون يمثل لاعب المستقبل للمريخ
تغزّل الكابتن عبد الرازق النور مدرب شباب ناصر في المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الساحر الغاني اوكراه مبيناً أن هذا اللاعب صاحب حلول فردية ناجعة وقدرات مهارية عالية تؤهله لصناعة الفارق لمصلحة فريقه فضلاً عن سرعته الفائقة التي تصعّب من مهمة أي دفاع في السيطرة على تحركاته وتوقّع عبد الرازق أن يلعب اوكراه الذي وصل لقمة مستواه الفني والبدني دوراً كبيراً في تأهل المريخ على حساب منافسه الأنغولي لأن السرعة الفائقة والمهارة العالية التي يعتمد عليها هذا اللاعب تصعّب مهمة أي خط دفاع في السيطرة على خطورته، كما أشاد عبد الرازق بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه اللاعب الواعد شيبون مبيناً أنه يلعب بثقة كبيرة وبانضباط تكتيكي عالي ولا يخطئ في التمرير ويتحرك بطاقة جبارة وتوقّع أن يمثل شيبون المستقبل المشرق لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء بفضل موهبته العالية ورغبته في التطور.

أحمد يكيني يفاجئ لاعبي المريخ ويظهر مع شباب ناصر رغم رحيل كل أبناء جيله
كان اللافت في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ عصر أمس أمام شباب ناصر ظهور النجم المخضرم أحمد يكيني ضمن قائمة شباب ناصر حيث لعب للمريخ في وقتٍ سابق حيث شارك يكيني دون أن يجد أي لاعب من أبناء جيله بعد أن غادروا جميعهم كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وتحدث يكيني للصحيفة عقب نهاية المباراة وأشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه شباب ناصر أمام المريخ مبيناً أن فريقه قدم تجربة حقيقية للأحمر قبل السفر إلى لواندا وامتدح يكيني العناصر المميزة للفرقة الحمراء وخص شيبون بإشادة خاصة ووصفه باللاعب الموهوب وصاحب القدرات الفنية العالية التي تؤهله لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وراهن يكيني على قدرة المريخ في العودة ببطاقة الترشح من لواندا على حساب كابوسكورب الأنغولي لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ ورغم تميزه ظل يؤدي بلا تركيز في الفترة الأخيرة وتمنى أن يؤدي لاعبو المريخ مباراة كابوسكورب الحاسمة بدرجة عالية من التركيز حتى يتمكن الفريق من تسجيل هدف من شأنه أن يسهّل من مهمة الفريق في الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مولانا الفاتح خضر يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى):
لجنة الاستئنافات حسمت الشق المتعلق بصحة تسجيل بكري المدينة للمريخ
اللجنة لا علاقة لها بقضية بكري بعد اليوم.. وبعد قرار هيئة التحكيم من حق المتضرر الذهاب إلى لوزان



شمس الدين الأمين
قدم مولانا الفاتح خضر الكاشف عضو لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ورئيس لجنة التحكيم التي كوّنتها اللجنة بغرض النظر في الشق المتعلق بتسلم اللاعب بكري المدينة لمبلغ من نادي الهلال دون معرفة مصير المبلغ الذي تؤكد إدارة المريخ أنها أودعت المبلغ بكامله بطرف الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وأشار مولانا الفاتح خضر إلى أنهم قرروا تأجيل التحكيم من يوم أمس إلى وقتٍ لاحق بعد أن منحوا الهلال فرصة أخيرة تنتهي في السابع من أبريل بتعيين محكّم له بدلاً عن الفاتح مختار.

قال الفاتح خضر إنهم قرروا تأجيل جلسة التحكيم من يوم أمس إلى وقتٍ لاحق بعد أن منحت لجنة التحكيم فرصة أخيرة للهلال تنتهي في السابع من أبريل لتسمية محكّم آخر بدلاً عن الفاتح مختار وأبان الفاتح أن متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة المريخ حضر أمس مُحكّماً عن اللاعب بكري المدينة الذي اختاره اللاعب لتمثيله كمحّكم وأشار الفاتح خضر إلى أنه قابل الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي أكد له أنه أخطر الهلال بالجلسة التي تعقدها لجنة التحكيم أمس وأضاف: اتصلت بشاكر علي الطاهر فأكد استلام الإعلام بالحضور ولكن الإعلام تم عبر الهاتف وأفاد الفاتح خضر أن جلسة السابع من أبريل نهائية واذا لم يحضر محكّم عن نادي الهلال لن ينتظر أكثر وسيرفع التقرير إلى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لتتخذ ما تراه مناسباً وأبان الفاتح خضر أن الغرض من التحكيم هو أن الهلال عندما قدم شكواه للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أفاد باستلام اللاعب لمستحقات مالية من النادي وعندما رفضت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة شكوى الهلال ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة واستأنف الهلال القرار للجنة الاستئنافات العليا أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات بدورها قراراً من شقين بخصوص حالة اللاعب بكري المدينة الشق الأول هو اعتماد صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ أما فيما يتعلق بالشق الثاني والمتمثل في مطالب نادي الهلال فقد أُحيل لهيئة تحكيم حسب نص المادة 58 من النظام الأساسي وتم تشكيل هيئة التحكيم برئاستي وسمّى الهلال الفاتح مختار محكمّاً له وبخطاب رسمي في حين سمّى بكري المدينة متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة المريخ مُحكّماً له وفي الجلسة الأولى اعتذر محكّم الهلال الفاتح مختار عن الحضور بحجة أن الهلال طلب منه عدم الحضور وبالمقابل حضر محكّم اللاعب بكري المدينة متوكل أحمدعلي ونظراً لغياب محكّم الهلال بادرنا بمنحه مُهلة ثانية للجلسة التي كان من المفترض أن تنعقد يوم أمس لكن محكّم الهلال لم يحضر ومنحنا بعدها فرصة جديدة للهلال تنتهي في السابع من أبريل.

الغرض من التحكيم
كشف الفاتح خضر الغرض من التحكيم في قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة مبيناً أن الشق المتعلق بصحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ حسمته لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وما تبقى ماهو الا مجرد تنفيذ لبقية القانون والقرار الذي تتخذه هيئة التحكيم في هذه القضية نهائي ولا يُناقش في أي جهة حسب النظام الأساسي ولا يحق لأي طرف من طرفي النزاع الذهاب لأي جهة قضائية أو إدارية.
اللجنة لا علاقة لها بقضية بكري
قطع الفاتح خضر بعدم وجود أي علاقة للجنة الاستئنافات العليا بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة بعد أن حسمت صحة تسجيله للمريخ مبيناً أن الجزء المتبقي من القضية وبعد الفصل فيه من قِبل هيئة التحكيم من حق المتضرر اللجوء إلى لوزان وأشار خضر إلى أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لن تناقش قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة من جديد ولا تمتلك حق مناقشة هذا الموضوع بعد أن أصدرت قرارها بصحة تسجيله للمريخ.
++
لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تجتمع اليوم للنظر في استئناف الأمل في قضية المدينة
تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم للنظر في الاستئناف الذي تقدم به نادي الأمل ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي الأمل ضد نادي المريخ طاعناً في مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة وأفاد الصحيفة مصدر رفيع بلجنة الاستئنافات العليا أنهم أصدروا قرارهم بخصوص استئناف الهلال في صحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري المدينة للمريخ وأكدت اللجنة صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ واعتمدت قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بصحة تعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة القضية مرة أخرى في أروقة لجنة الاستئنافات العليا.
++
استبعده حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى
غارزيتو يضع نهاية غير سعيدة لمشوار تراوري مع المريخ
لم يتوقع أحد أن يصل غارزيتو في معركته مع المهاجم المالي تراوري الذي كان له الفضل في تقديمه للدوري السوداني عبر بوابة نادي الهلال مرحلة أن يستبعده من واحدة من أهم المباريات الأفريقية لفريقه في وقت تحتاج فيه المقدمة الهجومية بشدة لمهاجم بقدرات ومواصفات تراوري، فعندما تولى غارزيتو تدريب الهلال كان النجم الوحيد الذي قدمه للفرقة الزرقاء بإصرار المالي تراوري والذي لم يخذله في مشواره مع الفرقة الزرقاء وقدم نفسه كهداف من طراز فريد الأمر الذي دفع المريخ للاستفادة من الخلاف الذي اندلع بين الهلال والمهاجم المالي المثير للأزمات في الحصول على خدماته وعندما أتت الظروف بغارزيتو مدرباً للمريخ مع بداية هذا الموسم توقّع الكثيرون أن يجد غارزيتو فرصة العمر في الاستفادة من خدمات تراوري في ظروف جديدة وأفضل من تلك التي كانت بالهلال وأن يضع غارزيتو اللاعب في مقدمة خياراته بحُكم أنه المهاجم الذي أصر على تعاقده مع الأزرق.

علاقة متوترة من البدايات الأولى
لكن وعلى غير التوقعات سارت علاقة غارزيتو مع تراوري بصورة سيئة للغاية منذ البدايات الأولى ويصر المهاجم المالي على أن المدير الفني يترصده ويناصبه العداء بسبب خلافات بينهما في فترة مشواره مع نادي الهلال وبالتالي فإن غارزيتو لن يضعه ضمن خياراته مهما اجتهد ومهما فعل في التدريبات لكن غارزيتو استطاع أن يحرج تراوري وأن يكشف بأن الحقيقة غير ما قال المهاجم المالي عندما دفع به في عدد من المباريات وكانت المحصلة صفراً كبيراً، وفي مباراة عزام التنزاني أصر غارزيتو على إجلاس تراوري على مقاعد البدلاء فظن الكثيرون أن الفرنسي ارتكب خطأ العمر لكن غارزيتو عندما دفع بتراوري في الشوط الثاني في المباراة التي جرت بدار السلام قدم اللاعب مستوىً خجولاً وأثبت بأن غارزيتو لم يكن مخطئاً على الاطلاق في قرار استبعاده عن تشكيلته الأساسية.

تسيّب في التدريبات وإخفاق في المباريات
وجد غارزيتو في البداية معارضة شرسة على خطوته التي أقدم عليها بمحاربة المهاجم المالي لكن تراوري فقد تعاطف كل الجماهير التي أصبحت تؤيد أي قرار يصدره غارزيتو بحق المهاجم المالي بعد أن قدم غارزيتو وفي حوار له مع الصدى جرد حساب لمشاركات تراوري في المباريات والتدريبات وقال إن اللاعب اكتفى بالمشاركة في سبعة تدريبات فقط من جملة 22 تدريباً للفريق وسنحت له فرصة المشاركة في عدد لا يُستهان به من المباريات المحلية والأفريقية دون أن يسجل اللاعب أي هدف مع الفرقة الحمراء في وقتٍ سجل فيه جميع زملائه في المقدمة الهجومية على مستوى الدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال وبالتالي أصبح تراوري في نظر الجماهير الحمراء مجرد لاعب مثير للمشاكل والمتاعب ويريد أن يدفع المريخ لإنهاء عقده معه من طرف واحد حتى ينتقل إلى نادٍ خطّط إلى الانتقال اليه منذ فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وكان ينتظر أن ينهي المريخ تعاقده حتى لا ينال شيئاً من صفقة تعاقده المنتظرة وبالتالي فقد تراوري تعاطف الجميع وبالمقابل وجد غارزيتو دعماً لا مثيل له في قراره الشجاع باستبعاد المهاجم المالي من حساباته.

قرار غير مفاجئ
القرار الذي اتخذه غارزيتو باستبعاد المالي تراوري من مباراة هلال كادوقلي التي خطّط المدير الفني للاستفادة منها في اختبار عناصر مباراة كابوسكورب كان بمثابة إعلان مبكر لعدم رغبة المدير الفني في وجود تراوري في قائمته المتجهة إلى لواندا خاصة بعد أن تجاوز تراوري كل الخطوط الحمراء وهاجم مدربه عبر الصحف وقال إنه لا يلقي التحية عليه ويعاديه بصورة سافرة وأن ابنه انطونيو يشارك في الحرب ضده ويوجّهه بطريقة مستفزة فكان القرار الأخير الذي اتخذه غارزيتو قبل سفر الفرقة الحمراء إلى لواندا بإسقاط تراوري من حساباته ليس في تلك الرحلة فحسب بل من جميع مباريات المريخ حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى تمهيداً للاستغناء عن خدماته بصورة نهائية، لكن هذا القرار لن يستطيع غارزيتو أن يمضي فيه قدماً وأن يجد كل الدعم مالم يستطع قيادة الفريق للتأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال لأن أي انتكاسة يتعرض لها الفريق في لواندا ستجعل الرأي العام المريخي ينقلب على المدير الفني ويتهمه بمحاربة أبرز لاعبيه مما أدى لخروج الفريق لكن لو سارت الأمور كما خطّط لها غارزيتو وتأهل المريخ للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال سيذهب تراوري طي النسيان ليضع نهاية غير سعيدة لمشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء وهو يغادر دون أن 

يسجل أي هدف في الموسم الجديد.
عثمان أدروب: جماهير المريخ على موعد مع مفاجآت سارة
بشّر عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ جماهير الأحمر بمفاجآت سارة في ملف الاستثمار وقال إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يحضّر لمفاجأة سارة في ملف الاستثمار ستكون حديث الوسط الرياضي لأيام متوقعاً أن يفجر المجلس مفاجأته السعيدة للجماهير الحمراء في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن ظلت لجنة الاستثمار بنادي المريخ تخطط في سرية تامة من أجل تقديم تلك المفاجأة السارة للجماهير.

الفريق فاروق حسن:
ماذا يريد اتحاد الخرطوم من المريخ؟ ولماذا يستهدفنا؟
أبدى الفريق فاروق حسن محمد نور القيادي بمجلس الشورى المريخي أسفه الشديد للحرب التي يتعرض لها المريخ من قِبل اتحاد الخرطوم الذي ظل يسلّط حكامه على الأحمر في مبارياته في الممتاز حيث لم تتحسن نتائج المريخ في المنافسة الا بعد ابتعاد حكام الخرطوم وأضاف: لا أدري هل يعلم اتحاد الخرطوم أن المريخ أحد الأندية التابعة لهذا الاتحاد أم لا؟ ولا أجد تفسيراً لوقوف اتحاد الخرطوم ضد المريخ في كل قضاياه في الاتحاد العام بدلاً عن التصدي للدفاع عن أحد الأندية التي تنتسب للاتحاد وأبان الفريق فاروق أن تهديد أحد قيادات اتحاد الخرطوم بالاستقالة حال عدم معاقبة اللاعب بكري المدينة لا يعبّر الا عن استهداف صارخ للمريخ وناشد الفريق فاروق مجلس ادارة المريخ بعدم الصمت على حملات الاستهداف التي يتعرض لها من اتحاد الخرطوم وأن ينسّق مع الأندية الصديقة منذ الآن من أجل إبعاد هذه المجموعة التي لم يجد منها المريخ غير الترصد والاستهداف.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------

